# 922 Question



## Rduce (May 16, 2008)

Got a fantastic deal on a NIB 922 from a dealer that was going out of business and I installed it on Wednesday, so far so good, but it does seem to have a mind of its own now and then. 

I actually think I have spent more time playing Texas Hold Em than watching any television show with it. 

The only annoyance is every morning the guide has reverted back to MY CHANNELS from my Favorites that I leave it on. Is this normal or is it just acting up?


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

Rduce;3165159 said:


> Got a fantastic deal on a NIB 922 from a dealer that was going out of business and I installed it on Wednesday, so far so good, but it does seem to have a mind of its own now and then.
> 
> I actually think I have spent more time playing Texas Hold Em than watching any television show with it.
> 
> The only annoyance is every morning the guide has reverted back to MY CHANNELS from my Favorites that I leave it on. Is this normal or is it just acting up?


Normal, it was changed in a software update to reduce issues customers were having with missing channels due to them being on a custom list that didn't have those channels or people seeing channels and then thinking they should have access and in turn end up calling dish just for an agent to educate them.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Rduce said:


> Got a fantastic deal on a NIB 922 from a dealer that was going out of business and I installed it on Wednesday, so far so good, but it does seem to have a mind of its own now and then.
> 
> I actually think I have spent more time playing Texas Hold Em than watching any television show with it.
> 
> The only annoyance is every morning the guide has reverted back to MY CHANNELS from my Favorites that I leave it on. Is this normal or is it just acting up?


It's strange kind of method working on a bugs - instead of squash a bug what annoying customers - just mask it;
or force the DVRs reboot each night instead of working out on memory leaking, system memory corruption, stacks overload, etc

BTW, how much you paid for it ?


----------



## Rduce (May 16, 2008)

$230 for the 922 and a OTA mod for $25, both NIB, no remans.


----------

